# A good upgrade from the D60?



## [Dillz] (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello!

So im at the pont where my D60 isn't enough and its time to upgrade. The main reason is because i lose most detail in my images. like if you look at the eyes ect.
as of now nikon has released  good number of new cams even those V1 cams. btw are those even an option? 

So  basically i dont have a whole bunch of money to spend on a cam but i want to get an upgrade that will last. My D60 has lasted me since the 2009.


----------



## Destin (Mar 13, 2012)

What's your budget? The best option for not a ton of money is a D7000 but it's $1200.. Which may be out of your budget. Below that you have the D5100 which is also a pretty good option. 

I wouldn't get one of the v1 cams, there are better cameras of that style from other manufacturers. But non offer the level of control that a good dslr can provide.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe just a good lens might work. Tripod etc. How much money do you plan on spending?

What lens do you have now?

D80, D200 D 90 D300, you can go up and up?


----------



## [Dillz] (Mar 13, 2012)

i can spend about  1500 and i want a cam that has a motor to autofocus any lens because that would really help at events and rock shows.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 13, 2012)

[Dillz];2533936 said:
			
		

> i can spend about  1500 and i want a cam that has a motor to autofocus any lens because that would really help at events and rock shows.



What about the lens?

Why not go to a camera store and see what feels right in your hands and what you need.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd upgrade to a D7000. Thats what I did, anyway, I had a D60 and outgrew the ISO capabilities, and the D7000 blows it out of the water.​


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 13, 2012)

I went from D60 to the D300s and loved it. The D300s is the cream of the FX bodies (D7000 is also a great body ) with Magnesium alloy body and video capability it can be had used but in very clean condition for less than your budget. It has the motor to drive the D lenses. 

I'd have to say that slapping good glass on the D60 isn't going to be as effective as upgrading the body in this instance. While the D60 was a really good deal when in it's prime it has long been bested by newer technology.


EDIT: Oops, I did mean DX OH!:


----------



## FocusDave (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ I think you meant DX bodies, but I get what you mean.

If you need the rugged durability of a professional-type camera and can find one in your budget, go for the D300s; you won't be disappointed. Otherwise, the D5100 and D7000 are your best bet. I would personally suggest the D7000, but that's because I like having all the controls at my fingertips, as opposed to having to go through the on-screen menu for a lot of things. The D5100 has the same sensor as the D7000 and has great high ISO capabilities, while being noticeably smaller and lighter (if that's your thing).


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 13, 2012)

For $200 I'm sure you can get a D700 used for $1700. I've seen plenty over here in Canada at my local camera store.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 13, 2012)

Anything from the D5100 up would be a decent upgrade.  The higher you go the better the upgrade the higher the cost.  Anything less than a D5100 would be a lateral move in my opinion.

I went from a D60 to a D90 to a D7000.  Still have all 3, still use all 3.


----------



## FocusDave (Mar 13, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> For $200 I'm sure you can get a D700 used for $1700. I've seen plenty over here in Canada at my local camera store.



There would also be the increased cost to buy FX lenses. While DX lenses work on a full frame body, you have to use DX crop mode, which defeats the purpose of having a full frame sensor.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2012)

The loss of detail isn't because of the D60. I too had a D60 and had no problems with 'loss of detail'. The loss of detail could be caused by using less than quality lenses, poor camera handeling technique, and inexperience.

When an AF-S lens is mounted on a Nikon body that has the screw-drive systrem and focus motor in it, the in-the-camera focus motor and screw-drive isn't used.

A lot of the older AF lenses that would use the in-the-camera focus motor are not inexpensive, and would likely focus slower than an equivelent AF-S lens.


----------



## FocusDave (Mar 13, 2012)

btw, a forum member is selling his D300s for less than $1100 http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/276811-nikon-d300s-grip-3-batteries-etc.html


----------



## manaheim (Mar 13, 2012)

Not that upgrading is a bad thing, but I'm suspicious of "losing detail in the images".  Can you post some examples?  There's really no reason why you should be losing detail in anything.


----------



## Destin (Mar 13, 2012)

You could pick up a d90 for $700-800 or even less if you don't mind buying on eBay. Its a great camera and a huge step up from the d60. 

That would leave you about $700-800 or more to put into a lens. And I just so happen to have a virtually brand new sigma 70-200 2.8 for sale. Really sweet lens for concert photography. I'm asking $775 for it, shipped anywhere in the CONUS. PM me if you'd be interested.


----------



## FocusDave (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ You can do body-only D90 for less than that. I'm also pretty sure there's a couple on here for sale.

I think everyone is curious to hear the OPs response about the "loss in image quality," though.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2012)

IT'S TIME to step up to a full-frame body for your fashion and portraiture work. How about a good, clean, used Canon 5D at around $900 or so??? The 5D is simple to use, easy to shoot, and creates good, clean images. It adapts VERY well to various lenses, like Pentax M-42 thread-mount lenses, Nikon lenses, Lensbabies, and also uses Canon EF autofocus lenses, which are plentiful. I am not kidding you; the "look" of unique lenses is something your fashion/portrait work could use. And by unique I mean lenses that have real character to their optical renderings.


----------

